# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1 not booting



## Nimb (Jul 19, 2011)

Good evening everyone, I have a Windows 8.1 installed on a Sandisk extreme pro SSD.

When I try to boot my pc, it gives the blue screen with the sad smiley and automatically restarts, them it says it wasn't able to fix the problem and won't boot again.

I tried chkdsk /f (openning command prompt in the advanced options) and it said Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected.

How the problem started:
I pressed shut down on my pc, and instead of shutting down, it restarted. Also, when it is loading, my keyboard/mouse will turn it's lights on and off sometimes before the error happens.

Anything else I can try?


----------



## Nimb (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8.1 not booting*

I was forgetting to add C: to the chkdsk command. Here's the log from chkdsk C: /v /f /r /x



> The type of the file system is NTFS.
> Volume label is SSD Windows.
> 
> Stage 1: Examining basic file system structure ...
> ...


When I try sfc /scannow it gives me:


> Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.
> 
> There is a system repair pending which requires reboot to complete. REstart Windows and run sfc again. (Everytime)


when I try sfc /scannow : /OFFBOOTDIR=c:\ /OFFWINDIR=c:\windows it gives me:


> Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.
> 
> Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. Details are included in the CBS.log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.Log. For example. Note that logging is currently not supported in offline servicing scenarios.


I am using a windows 8.1 disk to use the command prompt. I have also tried already to do a startup repair in the command prompt, didn't work.


----------



## Nimb (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8.1 not booting*

I got a ubuntu stick to read the SrtTrail.txt log and this is what it says:


> Startup Repair diagnosis and repair log
> ---------------------------
> Last successful boot time: ‎11/‎21/‎2014 3:45:49 PM (GMT)
> Number of repair attempts: 10
> ...


Sorry for the triple post but I am only allowed to edit every 15 minutes. That's all the info I could get, hope it helps me solve it ):


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Windows 8.1 not booting*

You apparently have some missing Windows files. Have you tried sfc /scannow? You will need the Windows 8.1 installation disk. This will check your system files for integrity. If needed, the files are copied from the disk to your PC.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## Nimb (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8.1 not booting*



TexasBandit said:


> You apparently have some missing Windows files. Have you tried sfc /scannow? You will need the Windows 8.1 installation disk. This will check your system files for integrity. If needed, the files are copied from the disk to your PC.
> 
> Hope this helps ...


When I try sfc /scannow (with the off dir and off windir) it says:
Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. Details are included in the CBS.log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.Log. For example. Note that logging is currently not supported in offline servicing scenarios.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Windows 8.1 not booting*

Just run sfc /scannow w/o any other parms. Have your 8.1 disk handy as it will need to reload corrupted modules.


----------



## Nimb (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8.1 not booting*

Without any other parms it gives me:

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

There is a system repair pending which requires reboot to complete. REstart Windows and run sfc again. (Everytime)

And yes, I'm booting from the disk.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Windows 8.1 not booting*

Is there any indication what repair exactly is pending? The error from "Startup Repair Diagnosis" indicates it is "winsrv". Can you boot from the 8.1 disk? 

It is starting to look like a re-install of 8.1 is necessary. SFC /Scannow has always worked for me. If you cannot identify the actual module(s) that need repair, have you tried to restore your drive? If the first restore point doesn't work, back up to the previous one until you get a "good" restore. However, if one restore point is corrupted, system restore will not work. Perhaps "winsrv" is not missing in an earlier restore. Have you created a "system image"? If the restores fail, this is an option.


----------



## Nimb (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8.1 not booting*

I went ahead and did a clean install of windows, after saving what I needed.
Thanks for the help, it's working again.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I know how frustrating this type of thing can be. I'm glad you are back up and running. Glad to help out ...


----------

